# Von win nach /mnt/gentoo chrooten

## scurrell

Wie kann ich von win nach /mnt/gentoo chrooten.

Geht sowas ?

----------

## l3u

Nein.

----------

## scurrell

Das möchte ich so nicht gelten lassen.

Doch ich hätte meine Frage jedoch päziser stellen sollen: Gibt es freie Software um von Win zu chrooten ?

Hatte geDuckDuckgoed (geduckeld ), finde aber nur Spam.

http://winquota.com/wj/index.html

----------

## forrestfunk81

Chroot wechselt nicht den Kernel, es ändert lediglich das root Verzeichnis für die folgenden Prozesse. Da ein Windows Betriebssystemkern keine Linux Binaries ausführen kann, wird das nicht funktionieren. Möglicherweise kann man aus Cygwin heraus ein Chroot in eine Linux Umgebung machen. Ob das funktioniert, sinnvoll ist und ob der Aufwand gerechtfertigt ist, bezweifle ich allerdings. 

Für was brauchst Du das denn? Für die Installation? Wenn ja, wieso nicht einfach eine beliebige Linux Live CD verwenden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das was du da hast, das ist ein Programm für ein chroot innerhalb von Windows, wo so etwas im Gegensatz zu Linux nicht mit Bordmitteln geht. Von Windows nach Linux geht nicht.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Das möchte ich so nicht gelten lassen.

 Das steht dir natürlich frei.

----------

## musv

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Möglicherweise kann man aus Cygwin heraus ein Chroot in eine Linux Umgebung machen. Ob das funktioniert, sinnvoll ist und ob der Aufwand gerechtfertigt ist, bezweifle ich allerdings. 

 

Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. 

Auf Arbeit hab ich einen Rechner, der als Host Win8 mit Cygwin und in einer VMware ein Arch installiert hat. Der Versuch wird aber schon daran scheitern, dass ich per Windows das Linux-Laufwerk gar nicht mounten kann. 

Scurrel:

Vom Windows ins Linux chrooten, kann eigentlich nicht funtionieren, denn Windows:

kommt nur unzureichend oder gar nicht mit Linux-Dateisystemen klar. Und Fat oder Ntfs ist nicht als Root-Laufwerk für Linux geeignet. 

hat kein Device-Filesystem (-> /dev). Bei Cygwin ist das auch nur ein Fake-System.

hat auch kein Proc- und Sys-Dateisystem.

Nimm eine Linux-Live-CD, z.B. Knoppix, damit geht das alles.

----------

## kurisu

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Chroot wechselt nicht den Kernel, es ändert lediglich das root Verzeichnis für die folgenden Prozesse. Da ein Windows Betriebssystemkern keine Linux Binaries ausführen kann, wird das nicht funktionieren.

 

+1

Die Idee ist schlicht Bockmist. Nimm doch einfach SystemRescueCD. Ein Gentoo-basiertes Live-System, das für solche Zwecke geradezu prädestiniert ist.

----------

## scurrell

 *musv wrote:*   

>  Der Versuch wird aber schon daran scheitern, dass ich per Windows das Linux-Laufwerk gar nicht mounten kann. 
> 
> 

 

ext2fsd kann das.

Bei der Installation die Option: Mit windows starten

Dann die ext-Partition mit rechts anklicken. Show properties (F6) wählen. mountpoints +add und beim Startverhalten den untersten Punkt wählen. Neustart.

Danach steht die ext-Partition ganz normal im Explorer (read/write) zur Verfügung.

Jetzt noch eine kleine Emulation die feststellt: 2 ext Partitionen gefunden. /bin/bash gefunden auf m:

Bitte wählen sie den Kernel, den sie benutzen möchten.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Für was brauchst Du das denn?

 

Benötigte die Informationen von ifconfig -a , da mein Netzwerk Probleme hat.

----------

## schmidicom

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Benötigte die Informationen von ifconfig -a , da mein Netzwerk Probleme hat.

 

"ifconfig" wirst du unter Windows nicht zum laufen bringen, vermutlich nicht einmal mit der Hilfe von Cygwin, ext2fsd hin oder her.

Öffne einfach eine cmd.exe und versuche es mal mit "ipconfig /all", damit wirst du unter Windows wohl mehr Erfolg haben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Für was brauchst Du das denn? 
> 
> Benötigte die Informationen von ifconfig -a , da mein Netzwerk Probleme hat.

 

Aber warum versuchst du so einen steinigen Weg via Windows-chroot? (der wahrscheinlich scheitern wird)

Warum überhaupt ein chroot? Könntest du nicht einfach das Gentoo System booten und dort ifconfig aufrufen?

----------

## scurrell

Das ist schlecht. Wenn ich win starte, hat der Rechner ja auch was zu tun. 

( Außerdem hab ich zwar das Resolution-Problem gelöst, doch noch nicht praktisch )

Eine Programm-Kompilierung meines Projektes, an dem ich beiteilgt bin, dauert locker mal 2-3 Stunden.

Und wenn dann Fehler auftreten, dauert es vielleicht auch mal 2-3 Tage.

Doch jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wenn das nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht.

Solange, bis ein findiger Programmierer das Gegenteil beweist.

Guckst du hier.

Der hat auch behauptet, das geht nicht. Und geht doch.

Leider fehlt jetzt beim starten die Sprachenauswahl, bin also auf en-Tastatur.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> ....und versuche es mal mit "ipconfig /all", damit wirst du unter Windows wohl mehr Erfolg haben.

 

Win hat kein enp1s0. Bei cygwin werf ich (villeicht) mal einen Blick drauf.

BS -Wechsel ist echt heftig.

----------

## bbgermany

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Das ist schlecht. Wenn ich win starte, hat der Rechner ja auch was zu tun. 
> 
> ( Außerdem hab ich zwar das Resolution-Problem gelöst, doch noch nicht praktisch )
> 
> Eine Programm-Kompilierung meines Projektes, an dem ich beiteilgt bin, dauert locker mal 2-3 Stunden.
> ...

 

Sorry, aber das war ebenfalls Blödsinn. Im Endeffekt hast du auch nur den Inhalt von eingehängten Live-Dateisystemen auf die Platte kopiert und einen Grub installiert. Also ist deine Antwort kein Beweis!!!

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *schmidicom wrote:*   ....und versuche es mal mit "ipconfig /all", damit wirst du unter Windows wohl mehr Erfolg haben. 
> 
> Win hat kein enp1s0. Bei cygwin werf ich (villeicht) mal einen Blick drauf.
> ...

 

Nochmal falls es unverständlich war: Windows ist nicht Linux und somit inkompatibel!!! Wenn du aus einem Windows heraus Linux installieren willst, dann schau dir bitte mal VirtualBox an. Dort ist es möglich mit einigen Kniffen und Handarbeit lokale Partitionen zu booten und auch darauf lesend und schreibend zuzugreifen. Aber auch hier musst du einen LiveCD/DVD erstmal in der VBox booten.

Auch nochmal von mir: Ich habe auch mit der aller ersten Installation von Gentoo mehr als einen Tag verbracht. Aber das Handbuch liefert in 99% aller Fälle erstmal den richtigen Weg zu einer erfolgreichen Installation. Alle wenn und aber sind vollkommen überflüssig. Erst wenn wirklich Probleme auftauchen, die nicht hier im Forum oder bei Google zu finden sind, sollte man Fragen stellen, aber bis dato sind deine Themen (Fragen kann man das leider nicht nennen) eher unnütz.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Auch nochmal von mir: Ich habe auch mit der aller ersten Installation von Gentoo mehr als einen Tag verbracht. 

 

Du Glücklicher. Meine erste Installation dauerte 3 Wochen, bis es halbwegs lief (siehe dazu mein Registrierungsdatum).

----------

## bbgermany

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Auch nochmal von mir: Ich habe auch mit der aller ersten Installation von Gentoo mehr als einen Tag verbracht.  
> 
> Du Glücklicher. Meine erste Installation dauerte 3 Wochen, bis es halbwegs lief (siehe dazu mein Registrierungsdatum).

 

Das war doch eher rhetorisch gemeint. Ich hab auch gut 3 Wochen gebraucht. Den ersten Versuch habe ich nach einer Woche abgebrochen und erst ca. 6 Monate später nochmal versucht. Inzwischen kann ich eigentlich mit keinem anderen Derivat mehr richtig arbeiten...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## cryptosteve

Was man halt irgendwann unweigerlich lernt ist, dass man Probleme bei der Installation fast nie mit Neuinstallationen umschiffen kann und das ein gutes chroot (von Linux nach Linux!) hier das Mittel der Wahl ist.

----------

## bbgermany

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Was man halt irgendwann unweigerlich lernt ist, dass man Probleme bei der Installation fast nie mit Neuinstallationen umschiffen kann und das ein gutes chroot (von Linux nach Linux!) hier das Mittel der Wahl ist.

 

Korrekt, man muss sich mit dem Problem beschäftigen und versuchen es mit Hilfe zu lösen und nicht nur von anderen lösen zu lassen. Wenn man das Problem nicht erkennt bzw erkennen will, hat man schon verloren...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## scurrell

Bitte, bleibt ruhig. Ich wollte euch doch nicht ärgern.

Hab ja nur mal nachgefragt.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Wenn das nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht.
> 
> 

 ----------------------

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber das war ebenfalls Blödsinn. Im Endeffekt hast du auch nur den Inhalt von eingehängten Live-Dateisystemen auf die Platte kopiert und einen Grub installiert.

 

Ebend, die Livedvd ist nach /dev/sda6 kopiert worden und von da startet die auch.

Nur leider ohne Sprachenauswahl.

----------

## scurrell

--

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich von win nach /mnt/gentoo chrooten.
> 
> Geht sowas ?

 Wenn es sich um einen *anderen* Rechner handelt, dann kann man mittels ssh (cygwin) oder PuTTY einfach draufgehen und ganz normal einen 'chroot' durchführen.

Wenn es dieselbe Maschine ist, dann geht das nicht. Allerdings ist "enp1s0" schlicht deine erste Ethernet-Karte. Die solltest du in ipconfig durchaus wiederfinden können.  :Wink: 

Wenn du "Gentoo in Windows" benötigst, es gibt ein Gentoo-Prefix Projekt für Interix. (Ja, das heißt: Gentoo unter Windows.)

Hier gibt es ein PDF dazu, und eine passende ISO.

Das Ganze ist schon älter, ich weiß nicht, ob das immernoch funktioniert. Alternativ gibt es auch noch Gentoo-Prefix in Cygwin.

----------

## kriz

Die Eingangsfrage ist technisch einfach schwer zu realisieren.

Unmöglich, da Microsoft mitspielen muss. ($)

Gentoo ist schlicht das Mittel zum Zweck.

Mediaserver im Keller.... das hat damals Gentoo beflügelt und einen bleiben Eindruck hinterlassen.

Gut dass es immer noch eine florierende Community gibt.

----------

## scurrell

Finde das hier.

Ist zwar von hinten nach vorne gemoppelt, aber möglicherweise ein Einstieg.

Der Ansatz ist: Win8 installiert vmware und bootet LiveDVD.

Ext2fsd bindet (/dev/sda6) ./root ein.

Wäre jetzt ein nutzbares chroot möglich ?

----------

## py-ro

Der gelinkte Post hat so gar nichts damit zu tun.

Und nein, ein chroot unter Windows in ein *nix Tree ist nicht möglich. Du kannst eine VM betreiben, aber kein chroot.

Bye

Py

----------

## scurrell

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Der gelinkte Post hat so gar nichts damit zu tun.

 

Hab ich doch gesagt. Ist von hinten nach vorne gemoppelt.

Leider verstehe ich den doc dazu nicht, wegen Linux und en-Nicht-Kenntnis. 

(Benutze english-Übersetzungs-Maschinen / Langenscheid-Wörterbuch)

-----------

OT: Hab mich von calculate zu funtoo hochgarbeitet.

Compilieren dauert immer noch. X hat ja nur 187 Packete.

"emerge @kernel" soll ja alles drin haben. Auch alle Module. Hoffentlich auch nv und dri ( oder war das dmri ? ).

----------

## schmidicom

echo 'Wie lange wollt ihr euch eigentlich noch verarschen lassen?' > @all --exclude "scurrell"

----------

## scurrell

bei 1500 hits, wird das wohl keiner machen.  :Embarassed: 

Wenn ich das schaffe, mußt du dir wohl die Karten neu auslegen.

----------

## OCmylife

Viel Spaß... Sag uns, wenn Du es geschafft hast. Falls das Forum dann noch existiert. Ich weiß echt nicht, was da so schwer dran ist, eine Systemrescue-cd zu booten und von da aus sein System zu installieren und per chroot da rein zu wechseln. Lieber macht man da eine Lebensaufgabe daraus, die sowieso unmöglich ist. Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich von win nach /mnt/gentoo chrooten.
> 
> Geht sowas ?

 

Klingt ein wenig nach ungeeigneter Werkzeugwahl - man versucht auch nicht eine Senkkopfschraube mit der Kneifzange festzuziehen  :Wink: 

----------

